# Is there a source for shielding paint in Canada?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm currently working on a guitar project where the single coil pickups are exposed (no pick guard). I'd like to shield the cavities but copper shielding tape wouldn't look good in this instance. Are there any suppliers of shielding paint in Canada? I've heard that Stew Mac cannot or will not ship chemicals across the border.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

*Corona dope*

Do a search for corona dope. Otherwise try digi-key.ca or mouser. They can usually get the stuff across.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Stewmacs shielding paint is water based and can be shipped to Canada. They shipped to me a year ago unless something has changed since then.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Stewmacs shielding paint is water based and can be shipped to Canada. They shipped to me a year ago unless something has changed since then.


I wasn't aware of that. Thanks! BTW, how well did it work for you?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm currently working on a guitar project where the single coil pickups are exposed (no pick guard). I'd like to shield the cavities but copper shielding tape wouldn't look good in this instance. Are there any suppliers of shielding paint in Canada? I've heard that Stew Mac cannot or will not ship chemicals across the border.


Active elctronics has some, but its really expensive.

http://www.active123.com/b2c/redire...c72404fTR&locationID=catResults_2&catID=18700


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried the copper paint you can buy in craft shops and home depot? It has a very high concentration of copper. I"ve been meaning to give it a try haven't gotten around to it. I can't think of any reason that it wouldn't work. Any thoughts?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I might be wrong but I heard the binding agent has to be conductive as well. It may look like copper but doesn't act like copper.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Thanks! BTW, how well did it work for you?


I have Nordstrand Big Singles and a East J Retro Pre and have no noise at all. I shielded the bass when I built it so no expierience without the shielding. It had good meter readings from cavity to cavity and is good for shielding drilled holes using a Q-Tip. Several light coats are required.

Cheers


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Electronic Supply stores - any one that carries MG Chemicals products. In Hamilton that would be NuTech Electronics.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe one of you southern Ontario residents can hook us up with a supplier. :smilie_flagge17:

EDIT: Missed your post Andy.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Electrodag 550 is the stuff to look for, trouble is it's only available in gallons. For smaller quantities try MG Chemicals Super Shield.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Just bought conductive shielding paint from StewMac. No problem crossing into Canada.


----------

